# Fahrtechnikkurs sinnvoll



## mx3-freak (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

habe möchte meine ersten Touren fahren und überlege gerade, ob ein Fahrtechnikkurs sinnvoll ist. Habt ihr Erfahrunge damit? KOsten würde der Kurs um die 50 Euronen. Wenn ich den Kurs beim DAV mache, muss ich zudem Mitlgied im DAV sein, sind nochmal ca. 80 Euro. Ist ne Menge Geld, deswegen frage, ob es sich wirklich lohnt.

lg


----------



## Schildbürger (2. Juni 2011)

Ich denke das ein Fahrtechnikkurs sinnvoll ist, wenn du nicht nur Forstautobahnen fahren willst.
Bei uns in der Gegend werden z.B. ein paar mal im Jahr Fahrtechniktouren kostenfrei von engagierten Hobbyfahrern angeboten.
Die sind für den Einsteiger sicher zu empfehlen.
Vielleicht gibt es sowas bei dir auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (2. Juni 2011)

*Fahrtechnikkurs = Fahrsicherheitskurs* - auf jeden Fall eine super sinnvolle Sache. Und: In jeder Region gibt es auch günstigere Anbieter.

Viel Spaß auf deinen ersten Touren! 
Marc


----------



## Der Toni (2. Juni 2011)

mx3-freak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe möchte meine ersten Touren fahren und überlege gerade, ob ein Fahrtechnikkurs sinnvoll ist. Habt ihr Erfahrunge damit? KOsten würde der Kurs um die 50 Euronen. Wenn ich den Kurs beim DAV mache, muss ich zudem Mitlgied im DAV sein, sind nochmal ca. 80 Euro. Ist ne Menge Geld, deswegen frage, ob es sich wirklich lohnt.
> 
> lg



Musst du wirklich bei Euch DAV Mitglied sein, um einen Fahrtechnikkurs zu machen? Bei uns kostet der Kurs für DAV´ler 40,- - für Nichtmitglieder 80,-.
Frag doch mal nach.


----------



## jan84 (2. Juni 2011)

Halte ich auch für sehr sinnvoll. Erleichtert einen schnellen & sicheren Einstieg ungemein. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Vogelsberger (2. Juni 2011)

Absolut sinnvoll...mindestens Hermanns Besser Biken DVD`s sollte man gesehen,verstanden und umgesetzt haben.
Kurs finde ich aber besser

Ich sehe den Unterschied immer bei einem Bekannten, der fährt 95% im Sitzen, das nicht nur Bergauf.
Da kommt die Senke,es wird im Sitzen gebremst,genau auf dem Scheitel nach der Senke und schwups geht es mit Schwung über den Lenker, weil Schwerpunkt zu weit vorn und VR Bremse überrissen.

Kurven sind dann auch immer brenzlig,weil im Sitzen zu schnell und die Pedale wie sie gerade hängen, wo ich im stehen mit senkrechtem Pedal und seitlich geneigtem Rad null Probleme habe.

Die meisten halten nichts von den Kursen....aber das sind nur die Holland und Stadtradfahrer


----------



## CrossX (2. Juni 2011)

Kommt halt immer drauf an was man fährt und mit wem. 
Als ich angefangen habe mit Biken, bin ich eigentlich ständig mit technisch guten Fahrern gefahren. Da kann man sich so ziemlich alles was in solchen Kursen gelehrt wird abgucken. 
Wenn man viel alleine fährt isses vielleicht ganz nützlich wenn ein erfahrerner Fahrer mal das Wichtigste erklärt.
Ich fahre jetzt 4 Jahre, hab noch nie nen Kurs besucht und halte meine Fahrtechnik für recht gut. Zumindest bin ich die letzten 2 Jahre nicht unfreiwillig abgestiegen und überall sicher runtergekommen.


----------



## CrossX (2. Juni 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Die meisten halten nichts von den Kursen....aber das sind nur die Holland und Stadtradfahrer



Die Aussage halte ich übrigens für sehrsehr gewagt.


----------



## jan84 (2. Juni 2011)

Zweimal zustimmung für CrossX. Regelmäßiges Fahren mit fahrtechnisch starken Fahrern hat auf Dauer den selben effekt. Als Anfänger ist es halt oft ein Problem zu erkennen wer ein fahrtechnisch starker Fahrer ist...

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die "Ablehnung" ("Brauch man nicht") bei Leuten die schon sehr lange Radfahren, vorwiegend im Rennrad / MTB-Marathon Bereich am größten. Da sind einige bei gewesen, die *richtig* schnell sind... Dummerweise nur bergauf, bergab wird dann oft die Top10 Platzierung oÄ verschenkt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## AirNST (5. Juni 2011)

sinnvoll:

JA; am meisten für den anbieter, der die kohle dafür einsteckt !!!

downhill ist kein breitensport wie nordic walking etc.

es geht auch um den spirit und den freestyle- sowie show-gedanken

glaube nicht, daß sich sowas in einem kurs leuten die eher fitnessorientiert 

sind "überstülpen" lässt


----------



## jan84 (5. Juni 2011)

AirNST:

Was glaubst du was man in so einem Kurs beigebracht bekommt? Von Downhill war auch nie die Sprache?!

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benie70 (6. Juni 2011)

OK, als Anbieter von Fahrtechnik-Kursen habe ich ggf. keine völlig objektive Meinung mehr, 
aber auch ich habe mal angefangen zu biken, bin jahrelang ohne Kurs gefahren und habe 
mich auch immer für einen guten Biker gehalten. Dann bin ich zum Fahrtechnik-Kurs gekommen wie die sprichwörtliche Jungfrau zum Kind und habe mich doch sehr gewundert, wie kleine Details das Empfinden, das Verhalten des Rades bzw des Fahrers auf dem Rad und damit das Sicherheitsempfinden nach oben verschieben können. 
Auch wenn DVDs sicher auch gute "Lehrer" sind finde ich einen persönlichen Trainer deutlich effektiver, einfach weil die individuellen Defizite angesprochen und korrigiert werden können. Sicher wird ein Fahrtechnik-Kurs nicht das nonplusultra für jeden sein, aber wer bereit ist sich von geschulten Trainern Tips geben zu lassen und diese auch anzunehmen und umzusetzen kann den eigenen Spassfaktor am Biken mitunter nochmal  deutlich vergrößern.

Den Spass der ein Training in der Gruppe an sich machen kann sei mal ganz aussen vorgelassen.


----------



## tombrider (7. Juni 2011)

Ich habe selbst an Fahrtechnik-Kursen teilgenommen, gebe heute selbst welche, und würde sagen: Es kommt drauf an. Sinnvoll sind sie für sich genommen ohne Frage. Ob sie ihr Geld wert sind, kommt stark auf den Anbieter, die übrigen Teilnehmer und Dich selbst an. Im Prinzip kann man heutzutage mit Büchern und DVDs alles lesen und lernen. Dann guckt aber keiner, ob Du es richtig umsetzt, oder sich doch Fehler einschleichen, die Du selbst gar nicht bemerkst. Jeder, der Fortgeschrittenen-Kurse gibt, wird Dir bestätigen, daß da immer wieder sehr von sich überzeugte kommen, die ganz ehrlich im Anfängerkurs besser aufgehoben gewesen wären.


----------



## Marc B (7. Juni 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> (...) Im Prinzip kann man heutzutage mit Büchern und DVDs alles lesen und lernen. Dann guckt aber keiner, ob Du es richtig umsetzt, oder sich doch Fehler einschleichen, die Du selbst gar nicht bemerkst. Jeder, der Fortgeschrittenen-Kurse gibt, wird Dir bestätigen, daß da immer wieder sehr von sich überzeugte kommen, die ganz ehrlich im Anfängerkurs besser aufgehoben gewesen wären.



Geeenau  Wenn ich Fortgeschrittenen-Kurse gebe, haben nicht wenige Teilnehmer auch schon vorher Videos, Artikel und Bücher studiert, doch erst im Kurs können sie das direkte Feedback bekommen, woran es hapert. 

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## Lennart (7. Juni 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Jeder, der Fortgeschrittenen-Kurse gibt, wird  Dir bestätigen, daß da immer wieder sehr von sich überzeugte kommen, die  ganz ehrlich im Anfängerkurs besser aufgehoben gewesen wären.


Was ratet ihr Interessenten, um herauszufinden, ob ein Anfänger- oder Fortgeschrittenenkus sinnvoller ist? Welche Techniken sind notwendig oder hinreichend?


----------



## tombrider (7. Juni 2011)

Man kann das nicht verallgemeinern, aber einige Punkte sollten schon sitzen. Je nachdem, wie die Kurse aufgeteilt sind (ist von Anbieter zu Anbieter unterschiedlich, manche bieten drei Kurse an), kann man ja nachlesen, was im Anfänger-Teil so alles vorkommt. Allgemeine Grundkenntnisse, die vorausgesetzt werden, könnten zum Beispiel sein:
Man sollte wissen und umsetzen können, wie man auf dem Bike sitzt bzw. steht, in der Ebene und bergab, Stichwort zentrale Position
man sollte keine Angst vor der Vorderradbremse haben,
man sollte seeehr langsam fahren können und auf engstem Raum wenden, sagen wir mal in einer durchschnittlichen Parklücke Kreise fahren können,
Blickrichtung in der Kurve und Ideallinie sollten bekannt und eingeübt sein.


----------



## jan84 (9. Juni 2011)

Und es sollte einfach eine gewisse Routine & Erfahrung im Gelände vorhanden sein. Wenn man dann seine eigenen Schwächen/Probleme noch konkret in Worte fassen kann ist man in den fortgeschrittenen Kursen in der Regel nicht falsch aufgehoben. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benie70 (9. Juni 2011)

Also wer noch nie einen Kurs gemacht hat und auch nie mit jemandem der es 
kann Themen wie  Kurventechnik, Bremsen etc geübt hat, sollte m.E. nach 
nicht zu stolz sein und erstmal einen Basic Kurs besuchen. 
Man nimmt immer was mit und spätestens danach wirst Du Dich auch selbst deutlich besser einschätzen können. 
In kleinen Gruppen kann ich den stärkeren Teilnehmern dann auch individuell 
schon ein paar weiterführende Tips geben ohne die Schwächeren zu vernachlässigen.
Ich persönlich bin kein Fan davon, Basics und Advanced Inhalte an einem Wochenende abzuhandeln, bin der Meinung, dass es besser ist die gelernten Basic Inhalte erstmal eine Weile auf den eigenen Touren zu verfestigen und sich dann auch die schwierigeren Details zu konzentrieren.


----------



## CrossX (9. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es recht schwierig die eigenen Fähigkeiten einzuschätzen. Fahre seid vier Jahren, regelmäßige Bikeparkbesuche und von einer ortsansässigen Mountainbikegruppe gehöre ich sowohl bergauf als auch bergab zu den Flottesten. Wo müsste ich mich jetzt einordnen?
Klar hab ich nie nen Anfängerkurs besucht und vielleicht sind auch einige meiner Techniken nicht bilderbuchreif, aber bis jetzt hat es immer gereicht. 
Ich hab mal nen Anfängerkurs in Winterberg gesehen und hätte mich da glaub ich gelangweilt, auch wenn sicherlich das ein oder andere dabei gewesen wäre was mal nett ist zu hören. 
Wenn ich jetzt sofort nen Fortgeschrittenenkurs mache und der Fahrlehrer sieht das ich nicht in allen Grundlagen perfekt bin isser vielleicht auch etwas angenervt nach dem Motto:"Immer diese Leute die sich nicht selbst einschätzen können und hier den guten Fahrern den Kurs kaputt machen"

Andererseits möchte ich auch keine 70 Euro ausgeben um mir erzählen zu lassen das man in ner Rechtskurve das kurveninnere Bein hochstellt.Dafür ist mir mein Geld zu schade. 
Also hab ich es bis jetzt immer vor mir hergeschoben. Besser wäre es, wenn man mal kurz zeigt was man kann und dann individuell vom Fahrlehrer einer Leistungsgruppe zugeteilt würde. 

Und diese Frage in welcher Liga man fährt stellen sich einige Leute bei mir im Umfeld die schonmal über einen Kurs nachgedacht haben.


----------



## Marc B (9. Juni 2011)

Das Level in den Gruppen ist meistens eher heterogen, weil sich die Leute total unterschiedlich einschätzen. Aber für jeden gibt es die passende Challenge, wenn man das Gefühl hat, dass jemand unterfordert ist, dann bekommt er halt eine Sonderaufgabe - und die Basics aufzufrischen schadet auch vielen erfahrenen Bikern nicht


----------



## Jonny66 (9. Juni 2011)

Hab 2 Stefan Herrmann Fahrtechnik Camps hinter mir, den 1. meiner Frau zu liebe. Sie war am Bike so verkrampft, dass sich am Berg regelmäßig Tragödien abgespielt haben. Von mir hat sie sich nix sagen lassen (war auch gut so) und deshlab hab ich uns angemeldet. Meine Einstellung war:"was will der mir noch beibringen"...
Nach einem mehr als lehrreichem WOchenende hab ich mich mit meiem Schwiegervater gleich nochmals angemeldet, weils einfach genial lustig und geschmeidig war und ich seither definitiv sicherer am Bike sitze!

Fazit: auf jeden Fall sinnvoll!!


----------



## Benie70 (9. Juni 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich finde es recht schwierig die eigenen Fähigkeiten einzuschätzen. Fahre seid vier Jahren, regelmäßige Bikeparkbesuche und von einer ortsansässigen Mountainbikegruppe gehöre ich sowohl bergauf als auch bergab zu den Flottesten. Wo müsste ich mich jetzt einordnen?
> Klar hab ich nie nen Anfängerkurs besucht und vielleicht sind auch einige meiner Techniken nicht bilderbuchreif, aber bis jetzt hat es immer gereicht.
> Ich hab mal nen Anfängerkurs in Winterberg gesehen und hätte mich da glaub ich gelangweilt, auch wenn sicherlich das ein oder andere dabei gewesen wäre was mal nett ist zu hören.
> Wenn ich jetzt sofort nen Fortgeschrittenenkurs mache und der Fahrlehrer sieht das ich nicht in allen Grundlagen perfekt bin isser vielleicht auch etwas angenervt nach dem Motto:"Immer diese Leute die sich nicht selbst einschätzen können und hier den guten Fahrern den Kurs kaputt machen"
> ...



Da geb ich Dir recht, das ist schwer einzuschätzen, und die Gefahr das Du Dich im Basic langweilst ist definitiv gegeben.
Im Zweifelfall einfach mal bei dem Anbieter Deiner Wahl anrufen und das Thema besprechen. 
Ich würde Dir ne relativ günstige Fahrtechnik-Tour zur Einschätzung empfehlen. Dabei lernt man sich kennen und es ist nicht langweilig, selbst wenn Du dabei nicht an Deine persönlichen Grenzen kommst.


----------



## tombrider (9. Juni 2011)

Ein seriöser Anbieter wird alles mit Dir durchsprechen. Und solltet Ihr zunächst mal den Eindruck bekommen, daß Du den Anfängerkurs nicht brauchst, sich dann aber während des Fortgeschrittenen-Kurses herausstellen, daß die Basics doch zu sehr fehlen, dann wird er Dir das Geld zurückerstatten bzw. auf den Anfängerkurs anrechnen.


----------



## valium97 (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

wo bekommt man denn mal einen sinnvollen Überblick über die Anbieter mit der jeweiligen geographischen Zuordnung?

Finde es schwierig, dass die bekannten Trainer / Anbieter i.d.R. nicht um die Ecke sind, und man nicht genau weiß, wo man etwas suchen soll. Und eine Information über die Qualität hat man dann auch noch lange nicht...

Mich persönlich interessiert ein entsprechendes Angebot in / um Mittelhessen (GI) bzw. der sinnvoll fahrbaren Umgebung (max. 2h Anfahrt mit dem PKW!), sowohl für Anfänger, Kids als auch Fortgeschrittene...

Jan84: hast Du vielleicht einen heißen Tipp? Kennen uns vom UNI FTT im April  Ansonsten würde ich Dich einfach mal persönlich buchen


----------



## lieblingsschaf (22. Juni 2011)

valium97 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wo bekommt man denn mal einen sinnvollen Überblick über die Anbieter mit der jeweiligen geographischen Zuordnung?
> 
> ...



Du mußt "nur" bis nach Marburg / bis zur Sackpfeife (www.dassportwerk.de), Frankfurt/Taunus, Willingen, Winterberg.

 Reicht hoffentlich

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## jan84 (23. Juni 2011)

Alternativ könntest du dich an Lukas wenden. 

Bikeguide Vogelsberg


grüße,
Jan


----------



## supperharry (23. Juni 2011)

Hi,
habe letztes WE selber einen Kurs besucht und gleich Lust auf mehr bekommen. 
Supersache und sehr empfehlenswert.
Da werden je nach Leistungsniveau die nötigen Techniken beigebracht, die dann bei den Touren das Verletzungsrisiko und Kraftverschwendung veringern. 
Tolle Sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (30. Juni 2011)

Hab vor 2 Tagen auch einen Kurs gemacht ! Ich habe zwar nicht soo viel neue Sachen gelernt, dafür bin ich aber viel sicherer unterwegs


----------



## bernd e (1. Juli 2011)

Bitte nicht als Werbung verstehen!!! Auch ich habe in der Vergangenheit schon Fahrtechnik-Kurse besucht und auch in meiner Trailscout- und Freerideguide-Ausbildung wurde Fahrtechnik behandelt. Das mal vorab.

Ein Fahrtechnik-Kurs bringt jedem was, ein Außenstehender sieht Fehler auf die man selbst nie kommen würde. Es sei denn, man macht Videoanalyse bei einem selber. Und jeder kann was aus einem solchen Kurs für sich rausziehen und sich damit weiter bringen. Ein Fahrsicherheitstraining beim Auto oder Motorrad bringt ja auch einem was, auch wenn man schon x Jahr den Führerschein hat und x km auf den Straßen unterwegs war.
Ich habe einen Teilnehmer der schon die drei angebotenen Level bei mir gemacht hat und hat sich jetzt wieder für den höchsten ein zweites Mal angemeldet. O-Ton: "einfach mal wieder unter Aufsicht üben, sich weiter steigern und noch sicherer werden".

Fahrtechnikkurse sind immer Sinnvoll.

Viele Grüße aus dem Bikewald Spessart.


----------



## griesinf (1. Juli 2011)

ich finde das eine gute sache


----------



## Ostrich_Olga (6. Juli 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> *Fahrtechnikkurs = Fahrsicherheitskurs* - auf jeden Fall eine super sinnvolle Sache. Und: In jeder Region gibt es auch günstigere Anbieter.



Ich bin viel im (steilen) Gelände unterwegs, habe mir ein paar Basics selbst aufgrund Deiner Tips beigebracht und festige das auf bisher ein und demselben "Übungstrail" halte einen Kurs aber für sehr wichtig.
Es gibt inzwischen Anbieter wie Sand am Meer. Sicher auch schwarze Schafe, die selbst ein bissl radeln können und einen schnellen Euro machen wollen. Woran erkenne ich eine gute Bikeschule?
Leogang wäre leicht erreichbar für mich. Da campiert schon mal die Bikeakademy von S. Herrmann. Diese namenhaften Camps sind aber eben immer mit Unterbringung für 400 Euronen, was ja irre für mich wäre, wenn ich mit dem Auto in einer halben Stunde da bin!


----------



## Marc B (6. Juli 2011)

Stefan Herrmann ist sicherlich eine gute Adresse. Woran die eine gute Bikeschule erkennst? Hm, am besten wohl am Feedback der Kunden. Du kannst ja auch im Forum Leute nach ihren Erfahrungen fragen.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg weiterhin beim Üben!
Marc


----------



## Hofbiker (6. Juli 2011)

Gundsätzlich ist jeder Kurs sinnvoll, man lernt immer was neues dazu und verbessert sein Fahrkönnen damit!


----------



## bernd e (7. Juli 2011)

Ostrich_Olga schrieb:


> Es gibt inzwischen Anbieter wie Sand am Meer. Sicher auch schwarze Schafe, die selbst ein bissl radeln können und einen schnellen Euro machen wollen. Woran erkenne ich eine gute Bikeschule?




Wenn die Kursleiter ausgebildet ist, ist zumindest eine gewisse Qualität vorhanden. Das ist das mindeste worauf ich achten würde. 
Ob ein super guter Fahrer mit Ausbildung usw. die Inhalte gut auf seine Teilnehmer übertragen / vermitteln kann, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Nicht jeder kann gut lehren und Fehler erkennen. Da zählen dann Bewertungen und Feedback von früheren Teilnehmern.
Der angesprochene Stefan H. ist auch als Pionier zu sehen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Ich dachte mal in kann ganz viel und fahre toll.
Habe aber mit Kumpels einen Trainer gebucht, der uns auf dem Homespot was gezeigt hat.

Nach dem Tag war ich erstaunt, wie wenig ich wirklich konnte und wie weit nur ein einziger Tag meine Leistung angehoben hat.

Inzwischen sind wir an dem Punkt, uns in der Gruppe gegenseitig zu überprüfen. Es ist immer einer dabei, der besser springt oder bremst und dann steigen wir eben ab und üben Trails auch mal 10-Meter-weise.
Dabei geht es nicht um DH oder Hardcore oder so, sonder nur: "Wie fahre ich eien Kurve an", "was kann ich springen - und wie", "Welche Wurzel nehme ich wie" etc.

Sicher üben wir meistens mit viel Federweg und Schützern, aber von dem erlebten profitiere ich auch in Lycra auf dem Hardtail.

Wenn wieder etwas mehr Zeit ist, werde ich wieder einen Kurs machen um auf das was ich jetzt kann noch aufzubauen.

Also 4-5 Kumpels suchen und als lustiges Wochenende planen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Havoc2k (7. Juli 2011)

mir persönlich hat ein fahrtechnikkurs in einem bikepark enorm was gebrach, lenken, bremsen, gefühl fürs bergabfahren, kurvenfahren. war mit einem 120mm cc bike damals unterwegs und bin eig fast alles runtergekommen.

vorallem hat es viel sicherheit und selbstvertrauen gebracht . ich trau mich nun sachen fahren an die es vorher kein denken gab.

hat sich echt gelohnt. waren damals 47 für 3 stunden. gerade mal 2 personen (freundin und ich)

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostrich_Olga (7. Juli 2011)

@Havoc, wo war das? Ich bin auf der Suche. Hab in Rosenheim was gesehen, die haben auch was von Bikepark geschrieben. Aber ich glaub, die gehen dafür nach Leogang.


----------



## philbeck (8. Juli 2011)

Ich habe Vorgestern den Anfängerkurs beim DAV gemacht. Wenn du schon hin und wieder auf einem Trail oder über ein paar Wurzeln gefahren bist, wird dich der Kurs unterfordern. Selbst der Guide meinte, dass sich das Angebot eher an Tourenfahrer älteren Semesters richtet, die bei jeder Wurzel, Stufe o.ä. absteigen und tragen. Richtig "schwierige" Sachen macht man wohl selbst im 3. Kurs nicht. Der Guide hat mir Lehrfilme und Bikeparks empfohlen, um die anspruchsvollen Techniken zu üben und zu verbessern...


----------



## Marc B (8. Juli 2011)

philbeck schrieb:


> (...) Selbst der Guide meinte, dass sich das Angebot eher an Tourenfahrer älteren Semesters richtet, die bei jeder Wurzel, Stufe o.ä. absteigen und tragen. Richtig "schwierige" Sachen macht man wohl selbst im 3. Kurs nicht. Der Guide hat mir Lehrfilme und Bikeparks empfohlen, um die anspruchsvollen Techniken zu üben und zu verbessern...



Das ist natürlich nicht optimal, gerade die anspruchsvollen Techniken gelingen besser mit Erklärung, Vorturnen und dann Analyse (Fehler, Verbesserungen) eines Coaches. Ich habe früher vor meiner Zeit als Anbieter auch Erfahrungen gemacht mit Coaches, die selber nicht einen richtigen Bunny Hop konnten oder sogar Gegner des Sattel-Absenken waren. Ich hoffe, dass sowas heutzutage nicht mehr vorkommt


----------



## jan84 (10. Juli 2011)

philbeck schrieb:


> Ich habe Vorgestern den Anfängerkurs beim DAV gemacht. Wenn du schon hin und wieder auf einem Trail oder über ein paar Wurzeln gefahren bist, wird dich der Kurs unterfordern. Selbst der Guide meinte, dass sich das Angebot eher an Tourenfahrer älteren Semesters richtet, die bei jeder Wurzel, Stufe o.ä. absteigen und tragen. Richtig "schwierige" Sachen macht man wohl selbst im 3. Kurs nicht. Der Guide hat mir Lehrfilme und Bikeparks empfohlen, um die anspruchsvollen Techniken zu üben und zu verbessern...



Erstmal stimme ich Marcs Kommentar über mir zu. 

Dein Problem hätte sich aber wahrscheinlich in einem Gespräch im Vorraus klären lassen oder? Ich meine wenn der Ausbilder es selbst sagt wird er es vermutlich auch vorher am Telefon machen. 
Die Aussage sollte man vermutlich nicht auf alle DAV-Trainings übertragen, da die praktischen Inhalte vermutlich auch (sehr) stark Sektionsabhängig sind. 

Der "Alpin Lehrplan 7: Mountainbiken" vom DAV ist übrigens auch ein sehr gutes Fahrtechnikbuch.

grüße,
Jan

PS: Der Beitrag ist wertfrei und nur als Info zu verstehen .


----------



## Bioabfall (18. Juli 2011)

*


----------



## CrossX (18. Juli 2011)

Bioabfall schrieb:


> Wer so kus mit macht fährt Auch selbst wie klein mädchen.
> machst du luftdruck auf 1,6 bar und dem ist gut.




You made my day.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (18. Juli 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> You made my day.



Guckst du andere Beiträge von das Müll


----------



## radjey (18. Juli 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> (...) Ich habe früher vor meiner Zeit als Anbieter auch Erfahrungen gemacht mit Coaches, die selber nicht einen richtigen Bunny Hop konnten oder sogar Gegner des Sattel-Absenken waren. Ich hoffe, dass sowas heutzutage nicht mehr vorkommt



Haha, manchmal bist du ja echt zu geil 
Also dafür, dass du selbst nichtmal einen "richtigen Bunny Hop" beherrscht, oder anderen das Hinterradversetzen zeigen möchtest, lehnst du dich mit solchen Aussagen doch sehr weit aus dem Fenster


----------



## jan84 (18. Juli 2011)

Naja wenn die fortgeschrittenen Techniken vom "Trainer" in der Theorie sicher beherrscht werden und praktisch auch sinnvolle Tipps zur Korrektur gegeben werden können isses letztendlich nicht allzu tragisch wennse beim Trainer selbst nicht 100%ig sitzen. Er sollte die Probleme halt selbst kennen, dazu stehen und das auch so kommunizieren...

Sonst wären ja alle Trainer weltmeister . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Marc B (18. Juli 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> Haha, manchmal bist du ja echt zu geil
> Also dafür, dass du selbst nichtmal einen "richtigen Bunny Hop" beherrscht, oder anderen das Hinterradversetzen zeigen möchtest, lehnst du dich mit solchen Aussagen doch sehr weit aus dem Fenster



Deine ständigen Angriffe gegenüber mir sind lustig oder auch traurig, wie man es halt sehen will  Dass du anonym hier rumdisst, obwohl wir beide uns auch schon länger persönlich kennen und ich dich eigentlich immer sehr nett fand, spricht Bände (du bietest Kurse für einen Anbieter aus der Umgebung an und anscheinend stört es dich, wenn ich hier anderen weiterhelfe u. dabei in meiner Signatur meine Links platziere, was übrigens erlaubt und verbreitet ist). 

Du zitierst eine Äußerung von mir, zu der ich stehe, denn ich habe wirklich erlebt, dass der Standard-Hop als Bunny Hop verkauft wird bzw. der Bunny Hop falsch erklärt wird, weil der Trainer es selber nicht anders konnte/wusste - ich habe übrigens 2001 das erste mal an Coachings als Teilnehmer mitgemacht 

Meine Teilnehmer sind jedenfalls sehr froh, wenn ich ihnen - wie es in vielen Kursen der Fall ist - den richtigen Bunny Hop erkläre, vormache und ihre Fehler analysiere, sodass sie es hinbekommen. Das gleiche gilt für das Versetzen des Hinterrads, das ich häufig anderen zeige (lächerlich von dir zu behaupten, dass ich das nicht wollen würde...).

Vielleicht entscheidest du dich ja mal, aus deiner Anonymität hier hervorzukriechen... 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## radjey (18. Juli 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Deine ständigen Angriffe gegenüber mir sind lustig oder auch traurig, wie man es halt sehen will  Dass du anonym hier rumdisst, obwohl wir beide uns auch schon länger persönlich kennen und ich dich eigentlich immer sehr nett fand, spricht Bände (du bietest Kurse für einen Anbieter aus der Umgebung an und anscheinend stört es dich, wenn ich hier anderen weiterhelfe u. dabei in meiner Signatur meine Links platziere, was übrigens erlaubt und verbreitet ist).
> 
> Du zitierst eine Äußerung von mir, zu der ich stehe, denn ich habe wirklich erlebt, dass der Standard-Hop als Bunny Hop verkauft wird bzw. der Bunny Hop falsch erklärt wird, weil der Trainer es selber nicht anders konnte/wusste - ich habe übrigens 2001 das erste mal an Coachings als Teilnehmer mitgemacht
> 
> ...



Meine vermeintliche "Anonymität" bezieht sich hiermit deiner Aussage nach nur darauf, dass ich keine Links in meiner Signatur führe?
Das hängt eher mit meiner persönlichen Einstellung zusammen, dass ich keine Werbung in einem öffentlichen Forum betreiben möchte!
Zudem kennen mich einige hier aus dem Forum, wie du selbst ja auch.
Dass du anderen hier so völlig selbstlos hilfst, dagegen ist ja nichts einzuwenden. Allerdings finden sich dann deine Links nicht immer nur in deiner Signatur...
Das ist auch der Punkt, an dem du dich dann selbst für mich bei einem Thread zu einem kostenlosen Tourenangebot ins Aus geschossen hast. (Zumal du damals noch mit zum Forums-Team gehörtest...)


----------



## philbeck (18. Juli 2011)

Da hilft nur noch eins:

_Marc B vs. radjey_

Disziplin: Bunny Hop Hochsprung
Einsatz: Der Verlierer gibt seine Signaturen auf bzw. beendet seine Anonymität!


----------



## Marc B (18. Juli 2011)

Anonymität, weil du deine Angriffe gegenüber unter deinem Nickname schreibst und es sicherlich nicht gern gesehen sein würde, wenn es für alle offensichtlich wäre, dass du für einen Fahrtechnikanbieter aus der Umgebung arbeitest. Dann wäre es ja auch offensichtlich, warum du ständig gegen mich schießt und das würde deinen Arbeitgeber nicht in das beste Licht rücken... 

Ich finde es halt schon krass menschlich gesehen, wenn jemand, den man immer total nett fand etc. im Internet auf einmal anfängt, einen ständig zu dissen und zu verleumden ("du kannst keinen Bunny Hop" "du möchtest niemandem vormachen, wie man das Hinterrad versetzt" etc.). Klar, jetzt begründest du dein Verhalten hier öffentlich, doch von alleine hättest du nie bekannt, wer du bist und warum du ständig gegen mich schießt.

Meine Links führen manchmal zu meiner How-To-Seite, das stimmt. Dort wird alles erklärt ohne, dass jemand dafür etwas zahlen muss oder sich Werbe-Popups öffnen. Falls das Verlinken dennoch stört, stelle ich das gerne ein und füge meine Artikel direkt ein mit Text und Bild.

Beste Grüße,
Marc

P.S.: @philbeck: Da gewinnt "radjey" sicherlich bei einem Hochsprungcontest mit seinem Trial-Background. Aber ich brauche keinen Schwanzvergleich. Die Technik zu beherrschen reicht, um damit  über Baumstämme zu bunnyhoppen etc.


----------



## radjey (18. Juli 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Anonymität, weil du deine Angriffe gegenüber unter deinem Nickname schreibst und es sicherlich nicht gern gesehen sein würde, wenn es für alle offensichtlich wäre, dass du für einen Fahrtechnikanbieter aus der Umgebung arbeitest. Dann wäre es ja auch offensichtlich, warum du ständig gegen mich schießt und das würde deinen Arbeitgeber nicht in das beste Licht rücken...


aha?
Mal für dich zum Mitschreiben:
Ich bin hier im Forum rein privat unterwegs!

Der Rest deiner Ausführung begründet sich glaube ich darauf, dass du dieses Forum für deinen Erwerb mit deiner Bikeschule einfach zu wichtig nimmst? Anders kann ich mir deine Aussage nicht erklären.
Dass ich neben meinem Studium für einen Anbieter Kurse und Touren gebe ist vollkommen richtig. Allerdings bemühe ich mich darum (wie gesagt, persönliche Einstellung) weder bei Touren hier aus dem LMB oder sonstigen Dingen, die mit dem Forum zu tun haben, großartig die Werbetrommel zu rühren.
Ich pers. finde, dass dafür die Homepage des Anbieters gedacht ist und nicht meine private Freizeit hier im Forum.



> Ich finde es halt schon krass menschlich gesehen, wenn jemand, den man immer total nett fand etc. im Internet auf einmal anfängt, einen ständig zu dissen und zu verleumden ("du kannst keinen Bunny Hop" "du möchtest niemandem vormachen, wie man das Hinterrad versetzt" etc.). Klar, jetzt begründest du dein Verhalten hier öffentlich, doch von alleine hättest du nie bekannt, wer du bist und warum du ständig gegen mich schießt.


Auch hier: Das scheint eher dein subjektives Empfinden zu sein.
Wer so wie du viel postet bekommt evetuell auch mehr feedback als ihm lieb ist. Zudem spielt bei meinen Antworten dann mit, dass ich dich eben kenne und einschätzen kann, was du auf dem Bike so  kannst. Den Bunny beherrscht du ja auch in Grundzügen, aber wo ist dann die Definition für einen "richtigen Bunny Hop" anzusetzen  Und wenn du beim Hinterradversetzen auf dem Parkplatz mittlerweile mehr als 90° rumkommst, rehspeckt  
Den Hannes  z.B. kenne ich überhaupt nicht. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings, nach deiner Auffassung, gegen eure Fahrtechnikschule "hetzen" wollen würde, weil ich ja schließlich bei der bösen Konkurrenz arbeite und mir durch das "Dissen" anderer eine Gewinnmaximierung oder ähnliches Erhoffe (vorsicht Sarkasmus!) dann hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. Das kann auch keineswegs an meiner entspannten bergischen Frohnatur liegen, die in Texten immer durchkommt.



> Meine Links führen manchmal zu meiner How-To-Seite, das stimmt. Dort wird alles erklärt ohne, dass jemand dafür etwas zahlen muss oder sich Werbe-Popups öffnen. Falls das Verlinken dennoch stört, stelle ich das gerne ein und füge meine Artikel direkt ein mit Text und Bild.


Naja, gleiches Recht für alle halt.
Wenn in den Forenregeln steht, dass keine direkten Verlinkungen in Beiträgen zu externen Inhalten erlaubt sind, dann gilt das doch auch für dich, oder? Zumal du mir damals als Mod das ungefähr so auch erklärt hast. Und bei den anderen dann so und bei dir dann so... passt a weng net zesamme 


> Beste Grüße,
> Marc
> 
> P.S.: @philbeck: Da gewinnt "radjey" sicherlich bei einem Hochsprungcontest mit seinem Trial-Background. Aber ich brauche keinen Schwanzvergleich. Die Technik zu beherrschen reicht, um damit  über Baumstämme zu bunnyhoppen etc.


Also Marc, nimm dir meine Beiträge mal nich zu Herzen, ist in real mehr mit einem Augezwinkern gemeint. Demnächst benutze ich dann einfach exzessiv die Smiley-Leiste 

schöne Grüße,
Jerome

p.s.: Hab gar kein Trial-Background! Siehste, jetzt fängste schon an Unwahrheiten über mich zu verbreiten, wo soll das bloß hinführen


----------



## AirNST (18. Juli 2011)

der schnöde mamon lässt schön grüßen...

... äußerst peinliche tirade...

und ich hielt solch forum immer für ne PR-freie zone

kopfschüttel... `ganz im ERNST


----------



## Marc B (18. Juli 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> (...) Hab gar kein Trial-Background! Siehste, jetzt fängste schon an Unwahrheiten über mich zu verbreiten, wo soll das bloß hinführen



Du hast immer so trialige Moves gemacht, deshalb meine Annahme 

Es wurde halt auffällig, dass du dich auf mich eingeschossen hast, weil du ständig an meinen Postings rummeckerst, das macht niemand anders so stetig, Kritik kam von vielen wegen meinem Bike etc., aber nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit. Sorry, aber eine Bergische Frohnatur mit lockerer Art kommt anders rüber...

Denn wenn dich meine Aktivitäten oder deren Art stören, hättest du mir das ja auch ins Gesicht sagen können oder per PM mitteilen. Stattdessen disst du meine Beiträge und schreibst, dass ich keinen Bunny Hop könne oder das HR versetzen nicht zeigen möchte. Habe ich da die Ironie übersehen, oder wie ist das gemeint?

Ich werde keine Verlinkungen mehr machen zu meiner How-To-Seite, danke für den Hinweis.

P.S.: Ich war übrigens nie Mod, sondern nur Schreiberling in den News.

P.P.S.: Viele User haben mir positives Feedback zu meinen Beiträgen gegeben. Wen die Werbung in der Signatur stört, der kann sie ja einfach ignorieren, wir sind ja mündige User.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (18. Juli 2011)

Ich finde es auch gut, daß Marc hier so viele Fahrtechnik-Tips gibt. Er bekommt kein Geld dafür, niemand muß dafür etwas bezahlen. Und wenn deswegen ein paar mehr Leute zu seinen Kursen gehen: Wen störts wirklich?


----------



## velopat (18. Juli 2011)

Jetzt hau ich auch mal meine Meinung raus,

So Kurse sind Zeitgeist.
  wellenreiten, tauchen, klettern, mtb usw.

  irgendwann wird die ganze Sache zum Breitensport und der Kommerz hilft dann den absolut Ergeizigen oder / und  Bewegungs-un-wundern irgendwie zu kleinen Erfolgsgefühlen. Gekauft versteht sich. 

  Ist auch ok, wenn man Manager oder einen geregelten 14 Stunden Tag hat.

  Surfcamps für Singles an der Algave oder mal ne Woche Gardasee mit Guide und Leihrad.

  Wenn ihr mich fragt, hier wird einfach der ursprüngliche Spirit nachgelebt und verkauft. Du bist nur cool wenn du mindestens ein gewisses Könnerlevel hast - kauf es dir, wenn du selber zu blöd bist! könnte der Werbeslogan auch heißen. 

  Naja, genug gestichelt. 
  Holt euch das Wissen der Profis und werdet über Nacht besser! (Was besser auch immer heißen mag)

  Ich kann höchstens mittelmäßig fahren  und das werd ich nie in Frage stellen, weil es so ist.


----------



## CrossX (19. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob es so eine Modeerscheinung ist. 
In anderen Sportarten ist es Gang und Gäbe sich nen Trainer zu nehmen. 
Wieso ist das dann beim Mountainbiken teilweise so verpönt, sich von besseren Fahrern Tipps geben zu lassen?
Und selbst die Preise für Kurse sind im Vergleich zu anderen Sportarten sehr moderat. 
Eine Freundin von mir ist nebenberuflich Reitlehrerin. Sie bekommt 28 Euro Stundenlohn und ist ständig ausgebucht. 
Also warum nicht hin und wieder nen Fahrtechnikkurs für 50 Euro buchen, um im Gelände oder Bikepark sicherer zu werden. Mehr Fahrkönnen bringt doch auch mehr Spass beim Sport.


----------



## Wanderradler (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

möchte gerne wissen, was euch allg. an Singletrails und kleine Wanderwege < 2 Meter reizt?

Habe neulich auch mal sowas getestet, ist aber für mich mehr "Arbeit" als Vergnügen, schon alleine die "einfachsten" Hinternisse (haufen Wurzeln, aber trocken alles) sind für mich schon eine Herrausforderung.


----------



## johannes_biker (30. Juli 2011)

Habe ich mir auch überlegt. Bin aber noch nicht sicher, ich denke es wird schon n bischen was bringen...


----------



## CrossX (31. Juli 2011)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> möchte gerne wissen, was euch allg. an Singletrails und kleine Wanderwege < 2 Meter reizt?
> 
> Habe neulich auch mal sowas getestet, ist aber für mich mehr "Arbeit" als Vergnügen, schon alleine die "einfachsten" Hinternisse (haufen Wurzeln, aber trocken alles) sind für mich schon eine Herrausforderung.



Reizen tut halt genau diese Herausforderung. Das man auf solchen Strecken immer schneller wird, weil man mit jedem Mal fahren die Kurven besser kennt, die Linienwahl verfeinert und merkt das man immer schneller wird. 
Forststraßen bergauf knüppeln kann doch jeder


----------



## TheMars (31. Juli 2011)

Auserdem macht es VIEL mehr spaß auf einem singletrail durch die schönen kurven in`s tal zu fahren als auf oben besagtem forstweg


----------



## FoXMorayn (3. August 2011)

das beste ist leider nen wild angelegter pfad durch den wald und den berg runter.
und da gibs leider auch keine fahrtechnik, immer wieder neue wurzeln, neue kurven, neue löcher im weg. hat man einen pfad von der technik her raus, nimmt man den nächsten. das spiel geht von vorne los. es gibt wieder eine neue kurve, die man erstmal nicht schafft. einen neuen abhang, den man sich nicht traut.
wechselt man sein reifenprofil, kann schon wieder eine ganz andere technik nötig sein.

ich überleg zwischendurch immer mal, obs nicht mal interesannt wär so ein training zu machen. aber wofür? bremstechnik und kurvenlage? habe bis jetzt wirklich nichts wirklich gutes von so einem training gehört. vieles ist auch einfach kondition, kraft und erfahrung, das kann man leider nicht für'n paar euro kaufen.

fahrtechnikbücher, dvds usw hinken meilenweit hinter gut gemachten youtubevideos hinterher. da ist der unterschied zwischen kommerziellen werken und reiner weitergabe von erfahrung, weil man es einfach kann und es zeigen will.

meiner meinung muss so ein fahrtechnikkurs etwas mehr bieten als basics, die man an jeder ecke hinterhergeworfen bekommt, oder einfach mit der negativen kritik leben und sich an leute halten, die gerne etwas persönlich erklärt bekommen. 
ich könnte jetzt aber auch nicht sagen, was der kurs bieten müsste. irgendwas interesanntes eben, das ich ohne kurs nicht bekomme.


----------



## CrossX (3. August 2011)

Ich denke wenn man einen Fortgeschrittenenkurs oder speziellen DH-Kurs belegt, wird einem schon was geboten das man noch nicht kennt und so in der Form ja auch nicht jeden Tag im Wald findet. 
Nen Anfängerkurs würd ich jetzt auch nicht belegen, wo einem gezeigt wird das das kurveninnere Bein hoch muss und das die Kette nicht schief stehen darf. 
Aber als blutiger Anfänger ist vielleicht sogar sowas mal interessant, gerade wenn man nicht Leute hat die einem das bei ner Tour erzählen. Und ich denke man kann sein Geld sinnloser anlegen als in nen Tag geselliges Training wo man das ein oder andere mitnimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (3. August 2011)

CrossX schrieb:
			
		

> Reizen tut halt genau diese Herausforderung. Das man auf solchen Strecken immer schneller wird, weil man mit jedem Mal fahren die Kurven besser kennt, die Linienwahl verfeinert und merkt das man immer schneller wird.
> Forststraßen bergauf knüppeln kann doch jeder


 
*MrSpockSprache*

FASZINIEREND!

Ja, dass stimmt, Forststraßen kann jeder knüppeln, ich schätze mal, ihr seit keine "Fotografen" oder?

Fotografier und "schöne Aussichten betrachten" ist genau mein Ding, desswegen bin ich eher auf Waldautobahnen glücklicher und außerdemkann ich sehr schön Km und HM sammeln.

Naja, jeder hat seine Stärken und Schwächen, wollte einfach mal ausprobieren, wie es überhaupt ist, Singletrails zu bebiken.


----------



## jan84 (3. August 2011)

FoXMorayn schrieb:


> das beste ist leider nen wild angelegter pfad durch den wald und den berg runter.
> und da gibs leider auch keine fahrtechnik, immer wieder neue wurzeln, neue kurven, neue löcher im weg. hat man einen pfad von der technik her raus, nimmt man den nächsten. das spiel geht von vorne los. es gibt wieder eine neue kurve, die man erstmal nicht schafft. einen neuen abhang, den man sich nicht traut.
> wechselt man sein reifenprofil, kann schon wieder eine ganz andere technik nötig sein.[...]



Das Ganze ist doch nicht Weg-abhängig. Letztendlich geht es doch draum sich einen "fahrtechnischen Werkzeugkasten" zuzulegen mit dem man alle Wege bezwingen kann. Wenn die Basics sitzen und man einfach (sehr) viel Erfahrung von vielen verschiedenen Wegen/Pfaden/Strecken/verschiedenen Bikes/verschiedenen Reifen/... hat kommt man alles (sehr) schnell runter. Wenn man bei den Basics einmal etwas falsch drin hat (Körperhaltung, Kurventechnik, Blickführung z.B.) wirds halt irgendwann schwer sich weiterzuentwickeln. Um diese Probleme aufzudecken kann ein Fahrtechniktraining halt helfen, das kann aber genauso der Mitfahrer (entsprechendes Wissen vorausgesetzt) oder man selbst (entsprechende Selbstreflexion vorausgesetzt).  

Wenn die Basics sitzen ist der Rest "nurnoch" Erfahrungssache. Deswegen wird einen CrossCountry Fahren genauso beim Downhill Fahren weiterbringen wie Downhill fahren beim CrossCountry fahren (beides jeweils im Sinne der Renndisziplinen). 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## FoXMorayn (3. August 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist doch nicht Weg-abhängig. Letztendlich geht es doch draum sich einen "fahrtechnischen Werkzeugkasten" zuzulegen mit dem man alle Wege bezwingen kann. Wenn die Basics sitzen und man einfach (sehr) viel Erfahrung von vielen verschiedenen Wegen/Pfaden/Strecken/verschiedenen Bikes/verschiedenen Reifen/... hat kommt man alles (sehr) schnell runter. Wenn man bei den Basics einmal etwas falsch drin hat (Körperhaltung, Kurventechnik, Blickführung z.B.) wirds halt irgendwann schwer sich weiterzuentwickeln. Um diese Probleme aufzudecken kann ein Fahrtechniktraining halt helfen, das kann aber genauso der Mitfahrer (entsprechendes Wissen vorausgesetzt) oder man selbst (entsprechende Selbstreflexion vorausgesetzt).
> 
> Wenn die Basics sitzen ist der Rest "nurnoch" Erfahrungssache. Deswegen wird einen CrossCountry Fahren genauso beim Downhill Fahren weiterbringen wie Downhill fahren beim CrossCountry fahren (beides jeweils im Sinne der Renndisziplinen).
> 
> ...




fahr ich mit noikian extreme einen nassen wurzelpfad hoch, muss ich auf nichts achten. gas geben und fertig.
hab ich mutters hollandrad unterm hintern, muss ich das teil im schlimsten fall seitwärts hochhüpfen.
ok, blödes beispiel. bin überzeugt. ja, fahrtechniktraining kann sinnvoll sein. auch basic training.


----------



## Seak (3. August 2011)

velopat schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mich fragt, hier wird einfach der âursprÃ¼nglicheâ Spirit nachgelebt und verkauft. âDu bist nur cool wenn du mindestens ein gewisses KÃ¶nnerlevel hast - kauf es dir, wenn du selber zu blÃ¶d bist!â kÃ¶nnte der Werbeslogan auch heiÃen.



Das sehe ich auch so.

FÃ¼r mich sind solche Kurse und Camps auch immer Ausdruck unserer heutigen 'Leistungs-und keine-Zeit-Gesellschaft'.
Immer muss man alles nahe der Perfektion betreiben, verbessern und sich mit anderen messen (siehe auch diese unglaubliche Diskussion zwischen weiÃ der Geier wem).
Alles jedoch in mÃ¶glichst kurzer Zeit, am Besten in einem Bikecamp am Wochenende zwischen Nadelstreifenanzug und Wickeltisch bei Ikea.

Ich bin auch hÃ¶chstens ein mittelmÃ¤Ãiger Fahrer. DafÃ¼r hab' ich eine gesunde Einstellung zu meinem Hobby und gehe darin voll auf, ganz ohne Leistungszwang.

Gut erinnern kann ich mich noch an die Zeit, in der gerade das Wellenreiten "in" wurde.
Da kamen dann die ganzen muskelbepackten Sunnyboys mit ihren 1,50-cm-Shortboards und haben trotz Surf-Kurs reihenweise Salzwasser gekostet.

Von daher ganz unpolemisch: Lasst es bleiben! Setzt euch auf's Rad und fahrt! Kurse braucht es dazu nicht, das ist meine Meinung.

GruÃ


Ps: Zum Biken gehÃ¶rt auch ein gewisser Bumms in den Beinen. Den bekommst'e allerdings nicht durch Kurse. Das wÃ¼rde ich als erstes trainieren. Alles andere kommt von allein.


----------



## Marc B (3. August 2011)

Naja, frag mal Stefan Raab  Zum Biken im Gelände und auf Trails gehört mehr dazu, als einfach nur Fahrrad fahren zu können. Die meisten Sturzverletzungen passieren durch Fahrtechnik-Fehler und viele Teilnehmer entscheiden sich für einen Kurs, weil sie ohne Stürze sicher und mit Spaß unten ankommen wollen. 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Schwabenhammer (3. August 2011)

Auch ich hatte über Fahrtechnikkurse viel gelesen und war der Meinung alles humbug 
Ich glaubte das mach ich doch sowieso auf jeder Tour...Denkste !

Kurs, mit Freund, bei Ulpbike gebucht in Grainau (Zugspitze) und es war einfach SUPER 
Super Guides und super Radkollegen aus dem ganzen Süddeutschen Lande. Nach den ersten Übungstag sind wir in kleinen Gruppen zuammengefasst worde, den Kenntnissen entsprechend. Der Guide hat sich dann an unseren Erwartungen und Ziele angepasst und ist voll auf uns eingegangen.
Von den neu gewonnenen Bekanntschaften, von den sich einiege heute noch treffen, möchte ich gar nicht schreiben.
Es waren geile Touren rund um die Zugspitze die von Übungen immer wieder Unterbrochen wurden auf denen wir Jubelten oder ungläubig Staunten was überhaupt möglich ist.
Ich jedenfalls werde nochmals buchen.
Übrigens, man lernt nie aus!

Grüß'le Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knallerkay (4. August 2011)

Also ich hatte leider noch keinen Kurs, will aber nächste Saison auf jedenfall einen machen.

Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Leistungs-Gesellschaft zu tun, sondern mit Sicherheit, wir Marc auch schon schrieb und mit Fahr-Spaß. Klar, wenn ich Forstwege fahren will muss ich Bremsen können und sicher fahren. Da ist ein Kurs evtl etwas drüber. 
Aber wenn ich mehr machen will muss/sollte ich Technik haben. Die kann man sich durch Videos und Mitfahrer aneignen. Das geht aber nur wenn man gute Mitfahrer hat. Wenn nicht wird es schwer, mache ich einen Fehler wird das kein Mensch merken und ich bekomme die Technik nicht so einfach/effektiv/sicher hin wie sie sein soll. Egal wie gut das Video ist. Klar, ich kann immer noch eins von mir machen und es vergleichen, aber das tut doch keiner. 

Klar das man in einem Kurs nicht etwas lernt und es perfekt kann. Aber der Kurs zeigt mir doch wo meine Schwächen sind und ich bekomme einen individuellen Tip was ich anders machen muss. Das kann ich dann wenn ich wieder daheim bin berücksichtigen und verfeinern. 

Und mich ist sich verbessern ein klares Ziel beim Sport. Auch wenn ich mich beim MTB fahren mit nichts anderem als der Natur messen will. Ich möchte schöne Strecken mit Spaß fahren. Der Spaß wird größer wenn ich mehr Techniken habe und somit mehr Möglichkeiten. Diese Techniken fliegen einem aber nicht zu (zumindest mir nicht). Die muss man üben.

Also für mich steht fest, ich werde im nächsten Jahr einen Kurs machen. Ich gehe ja auch bei anderen Sportarten zum Training um von einem Traininer zu lernen, warum dann nicht beim MTB fahren?

Gruß Kay!


----------



## Seak (4. August 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Naja, frag mal Stefan Raab  Zum Biken im Gelände und auf Trails gehört mehr dazu, als einfach nur Fahrrad fahren zu können. Die meisten Sturzverletzungen passieren durch Fahrtechnik-Fehler und viele Teilnehmer entscheiden sich für einen Kurs, weil sie ohne Stürze sicher und mit Spaß unten ankommen wollen.
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Die meisten Sturzverletzungen entstehen dadurch, dass sich die Biker überschätzen. Aber wenn es nach dir gehen würde, dann passiert das natürlich mangels besuchtem Kurs.
Recht gebe ich Dir insofern, als ein solcher Kurs mit Sicherheit hilft, die Überheblichen wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück zu bringen.
Das kann man aber auch durch einen gepflegten Sturz erreichen. Und nebenbei lernt man noch richtiges Hinfallen.

Du setzt hier Sicherheit und Spaß mit der Teilnahme an einem Kurs gleich.
Dann frage ich dich, wie das früher denn war?
Da gab's noch keine Kurse und trotzdem sind wir überall runtergekommen. Auch die Anfänger!
Wenn es nach dir ginge, lägen die Leute ja reihenweise in den Büschen ohne Kurs...

Nimm' das nicht persönlich, du magst dein Geld damit verdienen, aber es gibt auch andere Ansichten.


----------



## Marc B (4. August 2011)

Die anderen Ansichten sind ja voll in Ordnung  Gut, ich schreibe hier jetzt mal als Biker an sich und nicht als Coach. Ich habe mir nämlich mal das Bein gebrochen im Jahr 2002, das hätte ich mir mit einem Mentor o. einem Kursleiter sparen können. Ich hatte mich nicht überschätzt, sondern mental überfordert, sprich ich hatte mega Schiss und konnte mit der Angst nicht umgehen. Also habe ich mich verkrampft, mein Hirn ausgeschaltet und das Bein gebrochen - und ähnlich geht es den von mir genannten Bikern, die verkrampfen, wenn es sehr steil und schwierig wird. Da ist dann Ende im Gelände mit der Fahrtechnik und es kommt zu heiklen Momenten.

Deswegen empfehle ich auch das Buch und die Kurse von Petra Müssig, die Mentaltrainerin und erfahrene Bike-Kursleiterin ist (Mut tut gut):

*http://petramuessig.de/*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## jan84 (4. August 2011)

Seak schrieb:


> Die meisten Sturzverletzungen entstehen dadurch, dass sich die Biker überschätzen. Aber wenn es nach dir gehen würde, dann passiert das natürlich mangels besuchtem Kurs.
> Recht gebe ich Dir insofern, als ein solcher Kurs mit Sicherheit hilft, die Überheblichen wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück zu bringen.
> Das kann man aber auch durch einen gepflegten Sturz erreichen. Und nebenbei lernt man noch richtiges Hinfallen.
> 
> ...



Hi, 

ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht (bei mir selbst und bei vielen Anfängern), dass viele MTBler Probleme haben mit Sturzfolgen richtig umzugehen (Blockaden), sprich oft ist das Bewusstsein warum etwas schiefgegangen ist nicht da. Sowohl Fahrtechnikkurse, als auch das Fahren mit stärkeren Fahrern die didaktisch ein bisschen was auf dem Kasten haben hilft da immens weiter. An Selbstreflexion fehlt es manchmal, bzw. man wird sich selbst gegenüber Betriebsblind. 

Den zweiten Teil deiner Antwort/Aussage sehe ich anders. Selbst heute kommen viele - teils MTBler mit Jahre/jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung - nicht überall sicher (sei es im Sinne von nicht stürzen oder im Sinne von "mit Selbstvertrauen abfahren) runter. Teils trotz massiver Federwege. Hier haben sehr viele Leute einfach noch massig Potential bzw massive Lücken. Oft fehlt es an einer realistischen Einschätzung was man selbst kann und was das Bike kann. Und wie man das ganze dann noch auf den Weg bringt. 
Ein entfernter Bekannter hat sich regelmäßig Rennergebnisse dadurch verhagelt, dass er bergab blockiert hat / einfach zu langsam/unsicher gefahren ist. Sonst hätte das für einige Podestplätze bei großen Marathons gereicht...

grüße,
Jan, der zwar gelegentlich Fahrtechnikkurse gibt, das aber für Lau


----------



## Seak (4. August 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die anderen Ansichten sind ja voll in Ordnung  Gut, ich schreibe hier jetzt mal als Biker an sich und nicht als Coach. Ich habe mir nämlich mal das Bein gebrochen im Jahr 2002, das hätte ich mir mit einem Mentor o. einem Kursleiter sparen können. Ich hatte mich nicht überschätzt, sondern mental überfordert, sprich ich hatte mega Schiss und konnte mit der Angst nicht umgehen. Also habe ich mich verkrampft, mein Hirn ausgeschaltet und das Bein gebrochen - und ähnlich geht es den von mir genannten Bikern, die verkrampfen, wenn es sehr steil und schwierig wird. Da ist dann Ende im Gelände mit der Fahrtechnik und es kommt zu heiklen Momenten.
> 
> Deswegen empfehle ich auch das Buch und die Kurse von Petra Müssig, die Mentaltrainerin und erfahrene Bike-Kursleiterin ist (Mut tut gut):
> 
> ...



Okay, da gebe ich Dir Recht.

Ich schreibe jetzt auch mal als Biker:
Glücklicherweise hab' ich einen Bruder, der mich zum Biken gebracht hat. Der hat dann natürlich auch eine Art Mentor-Position eingenommen und mich an die Sachen herangeführt.
Wenn ich's mir genau überlege, ist das im Prinzip auch ein Guide

Mittlerweile fahre ich seit etwa 10 Jahren hauptsächlich alleine, das lag aber am Studium und liegt jetzt am Job. Hätte ich auch alleine angefangen, so hätte ich die von Dir skizzierten Angstzustände auch gehabt.

Bücher finde ich übrigens sehr gut, da kann man die gelesene Theorie dann "im Wald" umsetzen.
Wahrscheinlich kommt meine etwas ablehnende Haltung den Kursen gegenüber daher, dass ich mir vieles selber beigebracht habe (bzw. beibringen musste), u.a. auch das Wellenreiten. Aber vor 15 Jahren war das halt so.

@ Jan: Natürlich kommt man nicht immer überall perfekt runter. Oft ist bei mir zum Beispiel am Anfang einer Tour noch nicht die Konzentration da. Wenn ich das bemerke, meistens nach schlecht gefahrenen Kurven, fahre ich den Abschnitt zurück und versuche es dann besser zu machen.

Übrigens ist der Umstieg von Fully wieder auf Hardtail zumindest bei mir erschreckend gewesen: Wenn man nur noch Fully fährt, verlernt man zumindest zum Teil die Fahrtechnik. Deshalb hab ich jetzt auch wieder ein knüppelhartes Stumpi 


Im Ergebnis zeigt diese Diskussion doch, dass es viele verschiedene Fahrer-Typen gibt.
Und natürlich sollte hier jeder so verfahren, wie ihm beliebt.


----------



## bettseeker (4. August 2011)

knallerkay schrieb:


> Ich gehe ja auch bei anderen Sportarten zum Training um von einem Traininer zu lernen, warum dann nicht beim MTB fahren?Gruß Kay!



Sogar die Klitschkos haben einen Trainer. Was soll also an einem gut gemachten Fahrtechnikkurs schlecht sein?


----------



## Seak (4. August 2011)

bettseeker schrieb:


> Sogar die Klitschkos haben einen Trainer. Was soll also an einem gut gemachten Fahrtechnikkurs schlecht sein?



Der Vergleich hinkt nicht nur, sondern sitzt beinamputiert im Rollstuhl


----------



## martinos (4. August 2011)

ich finde einen Fahrtechnikkurs auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. Ich war dieses Frühjahr das erste Mal bei BITOU auf einem Kurs (Samstag - Sonntag) in Freiburg / Breisgau.

Einteilung in 4 Leistungsgruppen, zusätzlich Trennung in Frauenkurs und gemischte Gruppen (O-Ton bei der Ansprache). Am Samstag morgen Fahrtechnik mit Möglichkeit zum Wechsel in höheres / niedrigeres Level zur Mittagspause. Ich fand das ideal, da ich mir nicht sicher war, ob Level 3 passt - ich wollte eigentlich eher in 4, aber meine Frau war in Level 3 mit dabei und das hat dann gepasst. Ich war eher bei den Stärkeren, obwohl ich noch nie zuvor nen Kurs gemacht habe. 

Der Vertrauenszuwachs und der Sicherheitsgewinn in diesen zwei Tagen war enorm. Meine Frau ist Sachen runter gefahren, die sie vorher nie - aber wirklich nie - runtergefahren wäre. Ich hab mir leider einige Tage später aufgrund meines neugewonnenen Mutes eine Schulterprellung geholt, denn ich hab vergessen, dass richtiges Schanzen in Level 3 noch nicht dazu gehört hat 

Aber trotzdem: seitdem fahr ich wesentlich kontrollierter, sicherer und schneller die Trails runter und werde nächstes Jahr sicherlich in Level 4 aufschlagen, denn da war dieses Jahr nur ein Teilnehmer,der somit einen Guide ganz für sich allein hatte.


----------



## elmono (4. August 2011)

Seak schrieb:


> Ps: Zum Biken gehört auch ein gewisser Bumms in den Beinen. Den bekommst'e allerdings nicht durch Kurse. Das würde ich als erstes trainieren. Alles andere kommt von allein.



Auch wenn Teile deiner Ausführungen sicher nicht verkehrt sind (alles entspannter angehen), finde ich genau diese Aussage sehr grenzwertig.

Bumms in den Beinen schön und gut, aber der reicht lange nicht mehr, sobald man den Forstweg verlässt. Und von allein kommt die Fahrtechnik dann eben doch nicht.

Klar brauchts keinen Kurs, wenn man entsprechend "bessere" Freunde/Mitfahrer hat, oder genug Talent, Zeit, Ehrgeiz, etc. - aber dennoch lässt sich Fahrtechnik eben nur durch gezieltes Training (=Repetition) erlernen.
Oder zeig mir mal einen der mittelmäßigen Fahrer mit Bumms in den Beinen, der eine wirklich gute Bremstechnik drauf hat.


----------



## Seak (4. August 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Auch wenn Teile deiner Ausführungen sicher nicht verkehrt sind (alles entspannter angehen), finde ich genau diese Aussage sehr grenzwertig.
> 
> Bumms in den Beinen schön und gut, aber der reicht lange nicht mehr, sobald man den Forstweg verlässt. Und von allein kommt die Fahrtechnik dann eben doch nicht.



Grenzwertig wäre sie, wenn ich gesagt hätte, was du mir hier in den Mund legst, hab' ich aber nicht. Das hast du hinzugedichtet, um ein vermeintlich stichhaltiges Argument zu bekommen. 

Ich habe geschrieben, dass man erst mal Kondition trainieren sollte. Ist die nicht da, bringt dir die ganze Fahrtechnik nichts. Dann sind deine Beine nämlich müde, du bist außer Atem etc. und kannst dich auf nichts konzentrieren.

Wo in meinem Beitrag steht, dass man nur "Bumms in den Beinen" braucht?
Vielmehr schrieb' ich, dass "ich das als erstes trainieren würde". Kein Wort von der Ausschließlichkeit des "Bumms-Trainierens".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (4. August 2011)

Seak schrieb:


> Grenzwertig wäre sie, wenn ich gesagt hätte, was du mir hier in den Mund legst, hab' ich aber nicht. Das hast du hinzugedichtet, um ein vermeintlich stichhaltiges Argument zu haben.
> 
> Ich habe indes gesagt, dass man erst mal Kondition trainieren sollte. Ist die nicht da, bringt dir die ganze Fahrtechnik nichts. Dann sind deine Beine nämlich müde, du bist außer Atem etc. und kannst dich auf nichts konzentrieren.
> 
> ...



Ja, es steht nix davon dass man "nur" Bumms in den Beinen braucht. Aber wenn man zuerst nur Kondition bolzt, kann man sich erstens auch ein Rennrad kaufen, bzw. braucht zweites dafür sehr lange. (Mäßig trainierter Mittdreissiger = paar Monate Training bis da konditionell ordentlich Bumms da ist).

In der gleichen Zeit kannste aber auch wunderbar parallel Fahrtechnik trainieren, sei es auf einem Parkplatz, Trails, wo auch immer.

Sonst endet man irgendwann so, wie die Carbon-Heinis die ich mal auf einer CTF kennenlernen durfte: Bergauf gings ganz gut, bergab standen die immer im Weg rum. Und das waren weiß Gott keine sonderlich technischen Trails.


----------



## Seak (4. August 2011)

Wenn man sich lange im Gelände aufhält, kommt die Technik von alleine.
Natürlich nicht in allen Feinheiten, aber das ist, wie schon gesagt, auch nicht nötig.
Natürlich mag es Leute geben, die völlig Lernresistent sind und trotz tausender Kilometer keine Fahrtechnik beherrschen, aber das ist wohl die Ausnahme.

Als ob es beim Biken eine Formel gibt: X-Kondition + X-Technik= was, ja was überhaupt? Der perfekte Fahrer?
Genau das ist es, was ich meine. Der alte Spirit geht hier völlig flöten. Hallelujah!

Edit: Carbon-Heini? Also alle, die deiner Meinung nach den Berg nicht schnell genug runter kommen und dann auch noch ein teures Carbon-Rad fahren, sind Heinis?
Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die mit der meisten Kohle auch ziemlich viel arbeiten und demgemäß wenig Zeit zum Fahren/ Üben haben. Dann darf man sich natürlich kein teures Carbon-Rad kaufen. Das Recht musst'e dir erstmal erfahren...


----------



## elmono (4. August 2011)

Seak schrieb:


> Wenn man sich lange im Gelände aufhält, kommt die Technik von alleine.
> Natürlich nicht in allen Feinheiten, aber das ist, wie schon gesagt, auch nicht nötig.
> Natürlich mag es Leute geben, die völlig Lernresistent sind und trotz tausender Kilometer keine Fahrtechnik beherrschen, aber das ist wohl die Ausnahme.
> 
> ...





elmono schrieb:


> Und von allein kommt die Fahrtechnik dann eben doch nicht.
> 
> Klar brauchts keinen Kurs, wenn man entsprechend "bessere" Freunde/Mitfahrer hat, oder genug Talent, Zeit, Ehrgeiz, etc. - aber dennoch lässt sich Fahrtechnik eben nur durch gezieltes Training (=Repetition) erlernen.
> Oder zeig mir mal einen der mittelmäßigen Fahrer mit Bumms in den Beinen, der eine wirklich gute Bremstechnik drauf hat.



Bleib gern bei deiner Meinung und deinem Spirit. Wirkt in gewisser Weise auch lernresistent. Ich persönlich habe eher von stärkeren Fahrern profitiert, bin aber eben der Meinung das gezieltes Lernen sinnvoll ist - allein weil ich mich ungern überfordert fühle, bzw. Spaß am Fahren habe.




Seak schrieb:


> Edit: Carbon-Heini? Also alle, die deiner Meinung nach den Berg nicht schnell genug runter kommen und dann auch noch ein teures Carbon-Rad fahren, sind Heinis?



Rasierte Beine, Carbon-Leichtbau soweit das Auge blickt, Gels aufs Oberrohr geklebt, Bergauf das Messer zwischen den Zähnen, bergab dann aber die blanke Panik im Gesicht. Da haste eine etwas genauere Spezifikation.

Viel Spaß noch, ich bin raus.


----------



## Seak (4. August 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Bleib gern bei deiner Meinung und deinem Spirit. Wirkt in gewisser Weise auch lernresistent. Ich persönlich habe eher von stärkeren Fahrern profitiert, bin aber eben der Meinung das gezieltes Lernen sinnvoll ist - allein weil ich mich ungern überfordert fühle, bzw. Spaß am Fahren habe.



Ja, genau. Und ich lerne nicht durch stärkere Fahrer? Was schrieb ich denn in einem der ersten Beiträge?



elmono schrieb:


> ich bin raus



Jo, ich auch. Unterstellungen sind nicht so meine Sache.


----------



## elmono (4. August 2011)

Jaja, Unterstellungen. 

PS: Hier noch die Heinis. Fahrtechnik kommt aber von alleine, klar.


----------



## bettseeker (4. August 2011)

Seak schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Und ich lerne nicht durch stärkere Fahrer?



Und was genau passiert denn bei einem Fahrtechnikkurs? Oder besteht für dich der "Spirit" darin, sich so oft es geht gekonnt aufs Maul zu legen?


----------



## Seak (4. August 2011)

bettseeker schrieb:


> Und was genau passiert denn bei einem Fahrtechnikkurs? Oder besteht für dich der "Spirit" darin, sich so oft es geht gekonnt aufs Maul zu legen?



Dieser Art von zusammenhangsloser, aus dem Diskussionskontext gerissener und übertriebener Argumentation, die diese Bezeichnung überhaupt nicht verdient, enthalte ich mich.


----------



## webhood (4. August 2011)

sorry aber das geplänkel hier geht mir ziemlich auf den sack und hilft dem to nicht wirklich weiter!

so jetzt mal zu mir ich habe letztes jahr mit biken angefangen (musste nach jahrelangem nichts tun einfach sport treiben) und bin eigentlich nur forstautobahnen gefahren. 

da ich aber mehr in richtiges gelände wollte habe ich dieses jahr mal nen fahrtechnikkurs gemacht, erst anfänger dann fortgeschritten und nun zuletzt singletrail. 

und was soll ich sagen mittlerweile trau ich mich schon an s3 trails ran!

also von s0 zu s3 in 4 monaten und nicht wegen irgendwelcher leistungs sch.... sondern einfach weil es spaß macht!

ohne kurs hätte das glaube ich nicht funktionert!

web


----------



## mtb-x (4. August 2011)

auch mal mein Senf dazu..

Kurs kann man machen, muss man definitiv aber nicht!  Ich hab einen gemacht und mir war es das Geld im nachhinein echt nicht wert. 

Ich denke, ein Kurs/Kurswochenende ist einfach zu kurz und kann nur Impuls sein. Man müsste das Angebot dann schon regemäßig wahrnehmen und vertiefen.

Am meisten habe ich gelernt bzw. lerne ich, wenn ich möglichst oft mit Kumpels unterwegs bin, die technisch besser sind. Da kann man sich in schwierigen Passagen mal schön ans Hinterrad heften und abkupfern. 

Auch gut ist es, Fahrfehler mal zu resümieren und sich die Abläufe der richtigen Fahrtechnik anhand von YT oder Büchern mal anzuschauen.

Und halt: viel fahren, viel ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoXMorayn (4. August 2011)

bettseeker schrieb:


> Oder besteht für dich der "Spirit" darin, sich so oft es geht gekonnt aufs Maul zu legen?



mal ganz ehrlich. gehört auch vollstens dazu.

wenn ich wieder zuhause bin und mich nicht gemault hab, stell ich das rad weg, esse was und gut ist. vllt freu ich mich noch ein wenig über das ein oder andere gekonnte und neu gelernte.

hats mich aber aus dem sattel gehoben, erinnert mich am nächsten tag die taube hand, der blaue oberschenkel, die schürfwunden usw. daran, wie geil ich mich doch auf die fresse gelegt hab. natürlich leg ich mich nicht absichtlich, aber wenns passiert und mal wieder gut genagen ist: top! außerdem weiß man erst durch nen sturz, wie die grenzen von fahrrad und fahrer sind.


die sache mit den stärkeren fahrern, ist meiner meinung nach auch der einzig vernünftige weg.
alleine kommt man eh so gut wie nie zu den schicken trails, weil man sie nicht findet und wers doch alleine tut, geht nen ganz schönes risiko ein.
hab das in letzer zeit auch gemerkt.


----------



## Cicobiker (4. August 2011)

Vielleicht wäre es auch eine Möglichkeit beim Thema Fahrtechnikkurse an http://www.bikeride.de zu wenden, diese wird von Manfred Stromberg geleitet! Dem ein oder anderen mag dieser Name etwas sagen.  
Habe dort mit ein paar Vereinskollegen mal an einem Kurs teilgenommen und muss sagen das dieser sehr erfolgreich war! 

Gruß
Christopher


----------



## bettseeker (5. August 2011)

Mir will einfach nicht einleuchten, warum ein Kursus für Anfänger schlecht sein soll. Es hat nun mal nicht jeder die Gelegenheit mit richtig guten Fahrern zu fahren, oder es will nicht jeder Anfänger der Bremsklotz in einer guten Gruppe sein. Das ist wohl die eigentliche Zielgruppe der Fahrtechnikkurse und nicht irgendwelche Leute, die im Bikepark oder im Wald auf dem Rad groß geworden sind. 
Natürlich gehört auch sich aufs Maul legen zum Biken dazu, aber warum soll ich mich als Anfänger unbedingt bei der ersten nassen Wurzel maulen, wenn ich das hätte vermeiden können. Im Extremfall handel ich mir unnötigerweise Verletzungen ein, die mich wieder vom Biken abhalten, oder mir den Spass von vorne herein verderben. Vor allem verstehe ich die Überheblichkeit nicht, die hier teilweise an den Tag gelegt wird. Es hat wohl jeder Bereiche in denen er nicht perfekt ist, und wo ein wenig Nachhilfe nicht schaden könnte. 
Selbstverständlich kann ein Kursus nur ein Einstieg sein, das eigentliche Biken beginnt später einfach durch praktische Erfahrung.


----------



## jan84 (5. August 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Jaja, Unterstellungen.
> 
> PS: Hier noch die Heinis. Fahrtechnik kommt aber von alleine, klar.



Ich lese "Nomad" und "Chameleon". 
Schnapp dir mal nen typisches CC-Race-Hardtail und dreh mal schnell ein paar Runden auf anspruchsvollen CC-Rennstrecken. 80-100mm Federweg, sch**** Reifen, Sattel oben und mit Puls 180 in die Abfahrt brauch einfach Eier & einiges an fahrtechnischem Können um schnell und sicher irgendwo runterzukommen. 

Ich pers. fühle mich mim Allmountain mit FatAlbert in Bad Wildbad auf den DHs wesentlich wohler . 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## martinos (5. August 2011)

ich finde, manche nehmen das Thema viel zu persönlich. Jeder hat eigene Erfahrungen und auch ne eigene Meinung. Vielleicht haben auch welche an schlechten Fahrtechniktrainings teilgenommen.

Aus meiner Sicht:
-Fahrtechniktraining immer sinnvoll
-abschauen bei anderen Fahrern sowieso sinnvoll (ich kenne Biker, die fahren derart gut, obwohl die noch nie ein Training besucht haben  - nur weil diese durch Trial-and-error enorm gelernt haben)
-Bücher, Foren, youtube hilft alles

Hauptsache, man hat Spaß, lernt was und fährt so sicher, dass man niemand anderen unnötig gefährdet


----------



## elmono (5. August 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ich lese "Nomad" und "Chameleon".
> Schnapp dir mal nen typisches CC-Race-Hardtail und dreh mal schnell ein paar Runden auf anspruchsvollen CC-Rennstrecken. 80-100mm Federweg, sch**** Reifen, Sattel oben und mit Puls 180 in die Abfahrt brauch einfach Eier & einiges an fahrtechnischem Können um schnell und sicher irgendwo runterzukommen.
> 
> Ich pers. fühle mich mim Allmountain mit FatAlbert in Bad Wildbad auf den DHs wesentlich wohler .



Also liegts jetzt doch nur am Material? 

Mein Chameleon fahr ich übrigens mit 120mm vorn, was einen Lenkwinkel von ca. 69,5° mit sich bringt. Das ist Scott Spark Niveau. Und mittlerweile fahren viele CC-Racer auch eher mal 120mm vorn.
Ich geb dir Recht, das Material macht vieles leichter, aber die Top-Fahrer haben mittlerweile auch alle eine recht brauchbare Fahrtechnik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitglied (5. August 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Jaja, Unterstellungen.
> 
> PS: Hier noch die Heinis. Fahrtechnik kommt aber von alleine, klar.


 
Wer einmal einen Marathon mitgefahren ist kennt die Fahrtechnik-Götter zur genüge. An den "Technik-Sektionen", die mit den Totenkopfschildern (Uh, Gefahr!), bilden sich regelrechte Warteschlangen um die 3 Stufen bergab zu tragen oder über die Wurzeln zu schieben.
Für Anfänger halte ich Kurse für absolut sinnvoll; nur Waden bringen gar nix.


----------



## jan84 (5. August 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich geb dir Recht, das Material macht vieles leichter, aber die Top-Fahrer haben mittlerweile auch alle eine recht brauchbare Fahrtechnik.



Ich vermute wir sind da der gleichen Meinung, ich fand deinen Kommentar nur ein bisschen verallgemeinernd & abwertend. "CrossCountry" hat das selbe Problem wie "Downhill", das was oft unter dem Begriff verstanden / ausgedrückt wird hat mit den eigentlichen (REnn-)disziplinen wenig zu tun...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## scylla (8. August 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> 80-100mm Federweg, sch**** Reifen, Sattel oben und mit Puls 180 in die Abfahrt brauch einfach Eier & einiges an fahrtechnischem Können um schnell und sicher irgendwo runterzukommen.




Wenn man sich mal Bilder von "richtigen" Cross-Country Rennen anschaut (keine CTFs im Flachland auf Feldwegen), stürzen sich die Carbon-Heinis mit ihrem denkbar ungeeigneten Gerät Sachen runter, wo Otto-Normal-"Downhiller" sich erst mal die Protektorenjacke anziehen und den Sattel runter machen würde 

Gestern erst wieder am eigenen Leib erlebt... mit so einem CC-Gerätchen an einer bekannten Steilabfahrt auf dem Hausberg, wo ich mich mittlerweile mit dem Enduro recht wohl fühle einfach mal kurz abgeschmiert... allein bei dem Versuch, mit den quasi nicht vorhandenen Bremsen auf den quasi nicht vorhandenen Stollenreifen zu verzögern und dabei mit dem Bauch dem Sattel auszuweichen 

Zu Fahrtechnik-Kursen kann ich nur sagen: Ich persönlich habe da ("Fortgeschrittenen"-Kurse ) all das gelernt, was ich mir wieder abgewöhnen musste, nachdem ich mal auf ein paar Touren mit den richtigen Leuten () gelernt hatte, wie man's richtig macht. Im Nachhinein habe ich den Eindruck, dass da öfter mal Techniken vermittelt werden, die verhindern sollen, dass sich unerfahrene Leute in leichtem Gelände allzu schlimm auf die Nase legen. Z.B. schon bei gemäßigtem Gefälle weeeeeit nach hinten gehen, im Zweifelsfall lieber hinten bremsen, Hindernisse mit Geschwindigkeit überfahren, etc. Wenn man sich dann aber weiterentwickeln will in Richtung Balance-Akte in technisch schwierigem Gelände, hilft einem das leider null weiter, bzw. muss man erkennen, dass öfter mal gerade andersrum ein Schuh draus wird.
Aber es gibt sicher auch richtig gute und hilfreiche Kurse, und einem Anfänger, der nicht die Möglichkeit hat mit erfahrenen Leuten zu biken, hilft es sicher mehr weiter als kein Kurs


----------



## Floh (8. August 2011)

Ich bin zwar bergab nicht derjenige, der volles Risiko bolzt, weil ich ja gerne heile zur Familie nach Hause zurückkehren möchte  aber in manchen Situationen wünsche ich mir schon noch mehr Lösungsmöglichkeiten. Ich möchte einfach so wenig wie möglich absteigen, um es auf den Punkt zu bringen. Und das heißt nicht nur sich trauen mit hoher Geschwindigkeit bergab zu fahren, sondern auch knifflige Stufen in langsamem Tempo zu meistern. Natürlich könnte man die vielleicht auch springen ohne langsamer zu werden, aber wenn ich den Verlauf dahinter nicht kenne bin ich erst mal vorsichtig.

Was scylla schreibt finde ich nämlich einen sehr wichtigen Punkt: Balance und Kontrolle. Man muss auch in der Lage sein, im Stand zu balancieren und kontrolliert mit den Bremsen zu arbeiten um in schwierigen Passagen klar zu kommen. Man sollte sicher das Vorder- und das Hinterrad anheben können, Bike und Körper verlagern etc.

Das sind Dinge die mit Gleichgewichtssinn und Kenntnis des eigenen Materials zu tun haben. Das lernt man leider nicht an einem Wochenende und deswegen muss man Üben.
Ich kenne das von der Gitarre und auch vom Volleyball: Man lernt zwar auch beim Spielen (= Fahren), aber bestimmte Elemente müssen isoliert geübt, wiederholt, perfektioniert werden damit man *deutlich* besser wird. 
Nicht gerade das was man auf Tour mit den Kumpels macht.

Damit möchte ich nicht sagen daß man dabei nichts lernen kann. Lernen durch Abgucken ist ein sehr wichtiger Lernmechanismus bei Menschen wie auch bei Tieren.

Ich würde aber gerne noch mehr Techniken beherrschen die von meinen Kumpels keiner kann, zum Beispiel Hinterrad versetzen in Spitzkehren und auch mal von höheren Rampen springen. Deswegen mach ich vielleicht auch mal so einen Kurs. Da bekomme ich dann hoffentlich die wesentlichen Grundlagen vermittelt und kann darauf selbst aufbauen.

Also: Kurs - gerne, aber nicht denken daß man dann alles beherrscht
Abgucken - gerne, aber auch mal eine Stunde etwas Bestimmtes üben
Viel fahren - sowieso!
Jedem das Recht auf die eigene Meinung lassen - sollte selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. August 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht (bei mir selbst und bei vielen Anfängern), dass viele MTBler Probleme haben mit Sturzfolgen richtig umzugehen (Blockaden), sprich oft ist das Bewusstsein warum etwas schiefgegangen ist nicht da.



Da stimme ich dir zu. Ich hatte mir mal - nach zwei Fahrtechnikkursen - bei einem Sturz die Hand gebrochen. Ohne Kurse wäre ich gar nicht in der Lage gewesen, die Situation zu analysieren und hätte vielleicht unter der Prämisse "MTB Fahren ist gefährlich" das Fahren an den Nagel gehängt.

Letztendlich bin ich aber mit zwei "Guides" gefahren, die sich zwar so nannten, es aber nicht waren. Von anderen Gruppenfahrten war ich von einem Guide gewohnt, dass vor schweren Stellen kurz gewarnt wurde - was bei diesem Fall nicht geschehen war. Also war mir klar, wie ich einen solchen Unfall in Zukunft vermeiden kann und ich konnte danach wieder schnell an mein ursprüngliches Niveau anknüpfen (Ein Freund: "Du hast mal gerade den Gips ab und fährst schon wieder wie 'ne Sau!")

Ein anderen Bekannter ist nach zwei Stürzen immer verängstigter gefahren und hat dann wohl sein schönes Hobby aufgegeben.


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. August 2011)

Seak schrieb:


> @ Jan: Natürlich kommt man nicht immer überall perfekt runter. Oft ist bei mir zum Beispiel am Anfang einer Tour noch nicht die Konzentration da. Wenn ich das bemerke, meistens nach schlecht gefahrenen Kurven, fahre ich den Abschnitt zurück und versuche es dann besser zu machen.



Das ist bei mir auch so. Ich brauch etwa 30 Minuten um "rein" zu kommen und nach ca. 3-4 Stunden lässt meine Aufmerksamkeit nach. Während dieser "Problem"-Zeiten mache ich keine fahrtechnisch schweren Sachen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. August 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Rasierte Beine, Carbon-Leichtbau soweit das Auge blickt, Gels aufs Oberrohr geklebt, Bergauf das Messer zwischen den Zähnen, bergab dann aber die blanke Panik im Gesicht. Da haste eine etwas genauere Spezifikation.



OK, das passt natürlich nicht immer, aber - auch wenns weh tut - diese Kombination habe auch ich schon oft im Wald getroffen. Umgekehrt gibts aber auch genug Jungs mit ordentlich Federweg, die ab 10% Steigung schieben. Aber ist doch auch wurscht: die einen fahren eben lieber schwere Strecken wo man mehr Fahrtechnik braucht, andere bügeln eben auf Forstwegen im Rennradtempo entlang. Eben jeder wie er mag


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. August 2011)

FoXMorayn schrieb:


> hats mich aber aus dem sattel gehoben, erinnert mich am nächsten tag die taube hand, der blaue oberschenkel, die schürfwunden usw. daran, wie geil ich mich doch auf die fresse gelegt hab. natürlich leg ich mich nicht absichtlich, aber wenns passiert und mal wieder gut genagen ist: top! außerdem weiß man erst durch nen sturz, wie die grenzen von fahrrad und fahrer sind.



Wenn du mal nach einem Sturz einen Körperteil 8 Wochen in Gips hast, reden wir da nochmal drüber. Und dein Chef sicher auch.


----------



## Schildbürger (10. August 2011)

Was viel bringt ist, eine extra Fahrtechniktour zu machen.
Jeder kennt ja seine Schlüsselstellen und die zusammen zu Üben macht Spaß.
Ab und am machen wir / ich sowas.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=301836&page=48 ab Beitrag #1178

Kleines Video Fahrtechnik mit Helmut @Schildbürger

Wie gesagt ich war >nicht< der Guide. Wir haben nur zusammen geübt und ich hatte das Treffen organisiert.


----------



## mtb-x (11. August 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wenn du mal nach einem Sturz einen Körperteil 8 Wochen in Gips hast, reden wir da nochmal drüber. Und dein Chef sicher auch.


 

Na ja, find ich jetzt etwas überspitzt. Nicht jeder Sturz hat schwere Verletzungen zur Folge und auch mit einem Fahrtechnikkurs werde ich mich weiterhin das ein oder andere Mal packen. Spätestens wenn ich das Gezeigte übe und meine Grenzen mal auslote.

Ich glaub keiner will sich wirklich verletzen aber das Risiko besteht halt. Dessen sollte man sich schon bewusst sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (13. August 2011)

Ich poste hier jetzt mal, damit nicht noch so ein ähnlicher Thread entsteht.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Qualität der Kurse von Heimatrausch im Park Osternohe?
Hab se scho mal angschriebn wegen dem Niveau des Fortgeschrittenenkurses, wurde aber total ignoriert


----------

